
An Analysis of 40+ Top SaaS Landing Pages - Mr_Ed
https://blog.chartmogul.com/2015/09/saas-landing-pages/?source=hn
======
zinssmeister
This is a great post, especially the section about product USPs. On Ivyleads
we are still testing a few variations because we believe it is very impactful.
We also saw a huge uplift changing the CTA from blue to green.

